# Attention to Holland lop owners



## koolaidsmiiles (Dec 22, 2013)

This post is to Holland lop owners/previous owners

I've read that bucks make better pets, because females become territorial is this true? 
Either way I plan on getting them fixed. I am looking to get a buck from a breeder but if there are no bucks in this litter I'm wondering if I should consider a doe?? What do you guys think?


----------



## ladysown (Dec 22, 2013)

it all goes by the rabbit not so much by the breed. That said. I have polish, hollands and meat type rabbits.

on the whole bucks are sweeter and easier to please.

BUT none of my does are cage aggressive except for one. She's a big meat rabbit who simply doesn't much care for other rabbits at all. 

When they are babies it is harder to tell what their adult disposition will be and some of that will be aided or hindered by how the bunny is raised. So if buying a baby, find out what their parents are like. Find out if dad is a sweet lovable fellow or a rough and tumble lets get into everything. Find out what mom is like. 

so not all females become territorial (mine may not be due to my constant switching them from one cage to another) but those that I've seen as adults aren't cage protective either.


----------



## koolaidsmiiles (Dec 22, 2013)

Yea your right about the whole breed thing. She said they are both mushes. Hopefully on how you raise them makes an impact.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a female Holland Lop... she was a little skittish as a baby but grew up to be a total cuddle-bunny and she's very submissive (perfect for Nala's dominant personality).

In my experience, breed and gender don't mean a whole lot when it comes to personality - every rabbit is an individual (and as ladysown mentioned, parents' disposition and how a rabbit is raised play a significant role).


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 22, 2013)

My male holland is unfixed. He's the sweetest thing ever. (Besides the peeing and pooping all over the place) I am getting him neutered. But I guess I'm just lazy lol never had an unfixed female.


----------



## Enh98 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a male and he is sweet as can be!


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 22, 2013)

I have two boys and a girl and I became extremely close to the girl almost instantly. Not that I don't love the boys. But when I see her loafing in the corner my heart melts in a way that it doesn't for them. None of them ever bite or anything like that.

It will depend completely on the rabbit. But some people do just have a preference for a gender in animals. I think that females (dogs, cats, horses, HUMANS LOL) are just notoriously moody... but I'm not sure if this reputation is deserved or not.

And some people prefer moody rabbits anyway. It all depends on you, the rabbit, and what you're looking for. I think you should consider everything.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope I have more females than males and I've never had a problem. Aggression in rabbits can be caused in any sex and from handling. Females may be a little moody, but they aren't like humans where they have that time of month where they are emotional because rabbits don't have "periods". In my experience My doe's are very cuddly and love having their pets and kisses.


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 23, 2013)

This is nowhere close to being true. I have a female holland lop and she is a delight. After getting her spayed, she turned out to be a joyous little rabbit. And get one from a rescue, save a life.


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 23, 2013)

And the only reason it says that "bucks are better because females are territorial" is because you probably read that from a person who doesn't have there rabbits fixed and owns a rabbitry. It's a brood rabbit thing, but when the rabbit is spayed, she becomes a way better pet.


----------



## ladysown (Dec 23, 2013)

> It's a brood rabbit thing, but when the rabbit is spayed, she becomes a way better pet.



not a brood rabbit thing.

Indeed there are so many VERY nice rabbits out there who don't have cage protective things going on.
it's so much easier to care for rabbits who don't have that going on, that breeding for it is important.
One can't always blame it on "brood animal". quite often it is handling and what you allow your rabbits to get away with. So many people don't handle their rabbits properly so the rabbit decide it is boss and reacts like a rabbit when you do things it doesn't want you to.
Training and handling I honestly believe are MOST (but not all) the issues folks have with their rabbits.
Some of it is genetics. Some of it is early training by their mom. but the rest.... it's all in how you are handling and housing your rabbits.


----------



## koolaidsmiiles (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for all your responses. What does "brood" mean?


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 23, 2013)

BunnehChronicles said:


> And the only reason it says that "bucks are better because females are territorial" is because you probably read that from a person who doesn't have there rabbits fixed and owns a rabbitry. It's a brood rabbit thing, but when the rabbit is spayed, she becomes a way better pet.



Not necessarily true. Not at all. I have a rabbitry and all my doe's are sweet and very loving. The only time **some** of my doe's may become aggressive is the first week after kindling and that is because they are protective of their babies. You don't have to alter your pet in order to have a loving animal. JS. My first pet was never altered and was the best lionhead a girl could ever have. Always used the litterbox and always hanging his head out of the cage for kisses.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Dec 23, 2013)

koolaidsmiiles said:


> Thank you guys for all your responses. What does "brood" mean?




Brood is a term meant for rabbits that wouldn't do well when shown. It means they would be good for breeding because they have certain traits that will help improve the structure of the rabbit.


----------



## majorv (Dec 23, 2013)

Brood doesn't necessarily mean they wouldn't do well if shown. It could easily be a former show rabbit that's now being used for breeding.


----------



## JBun (Dec 23, 2013)

BunnehChronicles said:


> And the only reason it says that "bucks are better because females are territorial" is because you probably read that from a person who doesn't have there rabbits fixed and owns a rabbitry. It's a brood rabbit thing, but when the rabbit is spayed, she becomes a way better pet.



I have to disagree with this somewhat. I have spayed females that were moody and territorial before their spays, and are pretty much the exact same after their spays. I've also had unspayed females that were the sweetest rabbits I've ever had. Hormones can play a part, but I've also found that individual personality is a BIG deciding factor as well.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 24, 2013)

ladysown said:


> So many people don't handle their rabbits properly so the rabbit decide it is boss and reacts like a rabbit when you do things it doesn't want you to.



Yup, lol, they're quick to deem themselves the boss if you don't make sure they know otherwise! I love my bunnies to pieces, but I'm the mommy and they're the little naughties and I make sure they know this!


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 25, 2013)

JBun said:


> I have to disagree with this somewhat. I have spayed females that were moody and territorial before their spays, and are pretty much the exact same after their spays. I've also had unspayed females that were the sweetest rabbits I've ever had. Hormones can play a part, but I've also found that individual personality is a BIG deciding factor as well.




Well, that's my experience and that's yours.


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 25, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> Not necessarily true. Not at all. I have a rabbitry and all my doe's are sweet and very loving. The only time **some** of my doe's may become aggressive is the first week after kindling and that is because they are protective of their babies. You don't have to alter your pet in order to have a loving animal. JS. My first pet was never altered and was the best lionhead a girl could ever have. Always used the litterbox and always hanging his head out of the cage for kisses.




You have your experience and I have mine. Not saying your wrong, not saying I'm wrong.


----------



## BunnehChronicles (Dec 25, 2013)

ladysown said:


> not a brood rabbit thing.
> 
> Indeed there are so many VERY nice rabbits out there who don't have cage protective things going on.
> it's so much easier to care for rabbits who don't have that going on, that breeding for it is important.
> ...




I didn't mean so much a brood thing, more like locked in a cage, and they become territorial thing. Like some broods are. My friend had a rabbitry, and her broods were the meanest things and they were locked in a cage. Only time the door came open was to let a buck in. But I don't breed, too many rabbits in shelters.


----------

